# Swell discount for RFUK members



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Anyone fancy money off at Swell?

Course you do! 

Enter RFUKSEPT13 at the checkout and get 10% off.*

Use as many times as you like.

Offer will run for the rest of the month.

Minimum purchase twenty quid.

Excludes VivExotic.

Don't forget we also have a new special offers section where we sell stuff for silly money. Special Offers | Swell Reptiles

How's about that then?


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Man, I just placed an order with you guys a day ago! 

Couldn't of said then, eh?


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*turtle power*

Aw never mind you'll just have to buy something else!

This is new since you've got turtles! 

:whistling2:


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

yous don't have a exo terra 90cm dual canopy lying around the warehouse at all do yous, its the one that takes two tubes and halogen lights. I am desperate to buy a one but they don't make them anymore.


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was also looking to buy a viv off yours as well the exo terra 90x45x90 but its £227.99 on your site and £212.95 on seapets.


----------

